# So excited!!



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

I am so excited that I have to share with you lovely ladies!! 

A few of you know my backstory: essentially I gained 70 pounds over the past five years due to depression and especially antidepressants that made me eat voraciously. I honest-to-God had no clue I was doing it until the day after I went off of Abilify, and my appetite was down and felt normal again for the first time in years!

The story is kinda long and I won't bore you by rewriting it here- I have posted about it in my journal in the Member Journal forum: http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/road-apples-416962/

Anyway I put on Deplin, a "medical vitamin," less than two weeks ago. I was VERY hesitant to try anything else new after the horrible Abilify withdrawal and still am in regards to antidepressants, but my psychiatrist said this was very safe, didn't cause weight again, is a vitamin, etc. so I decided to try it.

Lo and behold, I feel better than I have in years after the past two weeks! I think the Deplin actually helps and I haven't been on it even a full month yet (it takes a month to get to max potential in your brain)! 

Other than feeling amazing, the best part? I am say that I can tell I am actually beginning to lose the weight now! I am down about six pounds over the past two and a half weeks, and the scale is staying consistent. I was 225 (226 a few times) at my highest this summer, and now I am down to 219, give or take a pound.  I know it will take a while to lose all 60 - 70 pounds but that's okay. I want to make sure it stays off.

I have changed my diet since I am no longer ravenous for sugar and carbs all hours of the day. I am eating a LOT less and I've started up on veggies and fruit again as well as yogurt and nuts for small snacks. I decided to give myself one day a week in which I can order a Philly cheesesteak from one of my favorite places in town and been able to be consistent with it and not cheat (mostly).

Anyway, I am back to walking on my treadmill and moving around more in general since I feel better, which means I feel like running out to ride the boys every day! They are a huge reason why I want to get back into shape - I remember I had so much more stamina and strength to work with them back when I was 155 - 160 lbs. and fit.

Sorry for bragging! I am just STOKED that things are going well for me at last; the last six years have been the hardest of my life, and the weight gain took a huge toll on my self-esteem. 

Thanks for listening! :lol:

(I posted a few pics from riding yesterday in my journal if you want to see. I still hate pictures of myself but somehow I am suddenly able to accept myself when looking at them even though I still have a LONG way to go still.)


----------

